# officially introducing...well mr no name!



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep thats right, we cant decide on a name 
anything my sister loves my mum hates, anything i love they hate and my dad just wants to call him "bird"! so there you have it!
I bought him so technically i should get naming rights,lol but i want him to have something that everyone agrees suits him
my sister likes Marley as in the Grey Marle pattern on sweatpants
but mum doesnt like that because she thinks its too girlish, so now my sister wants him to be Happy (he has been a pretty happy boy so far!)
im partial to Buddy, Mister or Shadow
so suggestions of what you think he looks like are more than welcome!

Well we had a good first night, he started singing his little heart out around dinner time, it was so cute! and he also had a bit of a whistle this morning as well. We opened his cage door for the first time a few hours ago but he has had no interest in escaping the cage yet, he manouvers _around_ the opening,lol its so funny to watch.
ive had him briefly on my finger a few times but i dont want to push him.
he mainly uses one foot on my finger and then climbs up the side of the cage

Hes definitely eating by himself but i still havent seen him drink by himself 
i offered him some where he was sitting on the perch this morning and he had 4 big gulps so he was obviously thirsty. and then when i changed his water i offered him more and he had 2 more gulps. Im hoping he starts going to the dish himself because it is a very hot 40 degrees! but if he doesnt i guess ill just keep offering it to him every now and then

Ok now for his first proper photos!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's a doll! So glad you got him! I bet he is too!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

omg he is so adorable!!!!! he is looking so much better already!!! im so glad u chose him....he picked u!!! and u have to go with the tiels u know!!! As for a name....hmm thats a hard one.....maybe u should wait a few days and see what part of his personality shows the most!!!!


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

he looks like an Ashes to me 

growing up I had a Miniature schnauzer named Ashes because well he was the light silver/grey of ashes lol


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

He is very pretty! I like the name Marley. I think it fits very well actually.. if you don't use it I may steal it for the future .


----------



## PickleBird (Dec 10, 2008)

*That's one cute bird*

I vote for Marley!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's cute, congrats! 

I like Shadow for a name, it'll suit him.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I like Ashes!


----------



## B&BURTON (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey - wow, his colourings are awesome. I like Marley or Pepper.. It's always hard choosing names, but one will come to you. I called mine Burton, which is a bit wierd, but myself & my bf love snowboarding, and own alot of Burton gear, so thats where the idea came from. Sometimes I want to change it, but would feel bad after all this time! lol


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Bandit...he has a cute mask!
Mikey


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Or Zorro, sticking to Mike's mask theme. 

I personally love your sisters idea of Marley, i think it's a great name!  I think of it as a boy name...Bob Marley, Marley from Marley and Me.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

I like Bandit?


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

Zorro, Marley and Bandit are my favorite of the bunch listed.

So glad you brought this guy home! Congrats!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Actually.. I'm changing the name I like, Zorro, Bandit and Marley are the best ones!


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

haha.. I was going to say Bandit too!!!... also thougth about Raccoon... but Bandit or Zorro seems a better fit...

you can add Mr. and have it say Mr. Bandit or Mr. Zorro


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

he's ssooo handsome!
i think he looks like a "bandit"...


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

He's beautiful. Zorro or Bandit. Those are the first names to came to me, kind of looks like we're all on the same wavelength.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a gorgeous guy  I like Zorro, Bandit, Shadow or Asher for names


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I think Bandit is a great name!


----------



## jaspersmom (Jan 3, 2009)

He is beautiful! I like Bandit, Ashes and marley.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey! How is bandit doing? We all would love to hear!


----------



## snowpikachu (Jul 20, 2008)

aww!
cutie patudy!
I really like the name Marley
Good luck choosing a name


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

lol Sue
mr no name is doing great. we still havent settled on a name, but we appreciate all of the great suggestions!!
we think its going to be B.J Marley as a compromise (B.J for my mum and dad and Marley for my sister). we need to pick something soon cause its been 4 days now! poor thing is going to be confused soon

He is a very very noisy boy, which is nice because im definitely not worried about him possibly being a girl anymore,lol

he has come out of his cage a few times by himself but he is not doing it consistently yet. usually someone wants to play with him and helps him out to save time. i dont want to keep doing that though because he needs to learn to let himself out if he wants to when the door is open

he hasnt even attempted to climb back down and go inside himself which kind of worries me with regards to his eating. hes drinking alot better now though which is a relief
because hes a baby i dont know how hungry he would get or how often he'll want to eat so im just kind of putting him back in when i think he might be hungry. if he starts eating ill leave him for a little while but if he doesnt ill bring him back out again
any suggestions on how often i should see if hes hungry while hes away from his cage? I honestly dont think he would try and go back himself at this stage

hes had a few wobbly flies. he keeps landing in very awkward places. but i guess he'll get better the more he does it
Ive discovered he LOVES fingernails, he will climb up on top of your hand as long as he can bite the ends of your fingernails

on a different note I got a phone call late Thursday night from someone saying they thought they had found George, said he flew into their backyard a few hours before, that he was a little roughed up but was eating and drinking, talking etc. i asked if they wanted me to go over and see if it was him then (11ish) but he said ill give you a call tomorrow morning between 6 & 7, so i woke up before 6 and there was no phone call  so it seems like someone was just screwing with me for the fun of it!
He seemed *so* genuine though, i honestly thought it could have been the magic phone call ive been waiting for
i was beginning to accept that i probably wont get him back but that phone call just made me depressed all over again. Im truly heartbroken all over again 
the thought of having both George *&* B.J was so great, i was thinking about wether i would get them a bigger cage or just a cage each etc!
people really suck!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Glad to Hear BJ is doing well. I hope that person calls back. Did you get their #? Do you have caller ID? I would sure want to track them down. Maybe the phone company can do that sort of thing?


----------



## r2pn23 (Dec 25, 2008)

They called my mobile phone and chose not to send their number so all it shows on my phone is "blocked caller ID"
everyone keeps asking why *i *didnt ask for their number while he was on the phone but if HE was going to ring me back, why would i need it?

my dad says now i have to ask for their address to come and see the bird they have and if they wont give it then they obviously arent a genuine caller

The notice is still up at the local shops so if they lost my number and thats why they havent called back they can easily go and get it again, but im not holding my breath
It would have been nice but i dont think its meant to be 

B.J is bringing lots of joy and noise at the moment. its really great. i swear sometimes he smiles at me when i talk to him!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He sounds like the cure for what you were going thru and really wanted to be your bird. It couldn't be more perfect. If George was to come back at this point it would be icing on the cake but even if he doesn't...you still have cake!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh My goodness I love his color!! He looks like a tiny little Bald Eagle! Hummm, how about Freedom??...LOL


----------

